# ماكينة المثقاب



## elpond (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن كل ما يخص ماكينه المثقاب وعمليا تها المختلفة ( الثقب و التخويش والبرغلة)
وشكرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا واتمني لكم التوفيق وعايزين كتب انتاج كتييييييييييييير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------

